# bow mount bracket



## KevinWI (Feb 27, 2012)

Need ideas for a mounting bracket for my powerdrive TM that has yet to arrive. my front deck is not flush with the top rail....probably have 4" difference. So I'm looking for either front mounting bracket ideas or a manufactured option if they are out there....type in bow mount bracket and all you get are quick release brackets...(which I also bought) but it doesn't help with my problem. 
So if you have any tips or mods that you've come up with post ideas or pictures.


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Feb 27, 2012)

What are the other dim needed? 1/4" thick by 4" by 6" by 12" rectangular 6061 alum will be around $40. 
https://www.metalsdepot.com/products/alum2.phtml?page=tube&LimAcc=$LimAcc

Low budget: wood.


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 27, 2012)

won't know the mount dim until the TM arrives in a week.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 27, 2012)

This thing is clean looking. 
https://www.marineproducts.net/deck-mount-trolling-motor-bracket/


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 27, 2012)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> This thing is clean looking.
> https://www.marineproducts.net/deck-mount-trolling-motor-bracket/



yeah...that's more for a transom style TM to mount on the front....I'm looking for a bracket for a deck mount trolling motor.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 27, 2012)

Here's my custom bracket.


----------



## vahunter (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice RiverBottom


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 28, 2012)

I think I've figured out what I need to do.... two 2x4's on end with a piece of 1/2" ply and carpet will bring it flush, or I just install an elevated deck on top of the gunnel.


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Feb 28, 2012)

KevinWI said:


> I just install an elevated deck on top of the gunnel.



That what allot of people do. It also give a nice place to mount a future FF, nav light, etc.


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 28, 2012)

FuzzyGrub said:


> KevinWI said:
> 
> 
> > I just install an elevated deck on top of the gunnel.
> ...



That appears to be the most attractive and useful option. How do most secure the elevated deck to the gunnel?


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 28, 2012)

FuzzyGrub said:


> KevinWI said:
> 
> 
> > I just install an elevated deck on top of the gunnel.
> ...



That appears to be the most attractive and useful option. How do most secure the elevated deck to the gunnel?


----------



## atuck593 (Feb 28, 2012)

I used five 1/4" stainless steel bolts to hold the piece of wood I have on there down. I drilled down through the gunwale. I put one on the bow and spaced the other bolts evenly toward the back. I also used locking nuts to keep from falling off. Its strong. I sometimes use that as a step to get into my boat.


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 28, 2012)

atuck593 said:


> I used five 1/4" stainless steel bolts to hold the piece of wood I have on there down. I drilled down through the gunwale. I put one on the bow and spaced the other bolts evenly toward the back. I also used locking nuts to keep from falling off. Its strong. I sometimes use that as a step to get into my boat.


Right now I wish my gunnel was flat and rolled outward like yours ....would make thru bolting much more of a viable option.

Mine are rounded


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Feb 28, 2012)

On top, with bolt thru, would have been the easiest. Now that I see what you have, understand the issue better. I skimmed your project (but not videos), and didn't see a top view layout. Do you have one you can post? I imagine replacing the whole top deck is something you don't want to consider.


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 28, 2012)

I was staring at that earlier today saying "I don't want to replace the entire top deck....I just built it! lol


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Feb 28, 2012)

At this point, I'd wait until the trolling motor arrives. You then can mock-up possible deployed angles and how it will stow. It is real hard to do, until you get the motor.


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 28, 2012)

lol


----------



## Jay415 (Feb 28, 2012)

Kevin what did you do under the front of the deck? Is it hollow? 

My mount is layers of 2x6 under the deck, 5/8" deck, 2- 1/2" plywood glued together and carpeted. I screwed each down in that order to the aluminum deck. Then I used 3" pan head wood bolts for the TM bracket. Mine is very strong. No worries at all!

If you need the height of 2x4 on end plus 1/2" ply which is 4".

I instead would used 2- 2x6 and 2- 1/2" ply cut to 5 1/2" width and layer each pre-drilling and screwing down each layer. The 2 pieces of ply can be screwed down at the same time. Keep track of where screws are so you don't hit a screw on the next layer. Then you can carpet after install with contact cement.

Or you can create the same riser by gluing together 2-2x6's and 2-1/2" plywood layers with a waterproof glue like gorilla glue. Then carpet and figure out a way to mount it. But at 4" thick. It'll be tough. That's why I suggest building it on the boat.

I also have another idea bouncing around in my head. Basically it involves creating a hollow mount similar to what I described and carpet. Then mount a block to the deck that will slip inside the hollow cavity of the mount. Then lag bolt sideways through both.

Here's mine:
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=22353&start=15#p233322
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=22353&start=15#p233412


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 28, 2012)

As you know Jay, originally I had no intentions of buying a different trolling motor, so didn't design my bow for it...but then later decided on the Power drive. When I was watching your build, it made sense what you were doing, but I skipped it because I didn't have to at the time...hind sight is 20/20 now....lol
I think, what I will end up doing is building up a step up deck at the front of the boat just long enough to fit the mounting bracket of the TM. I currently have 1/2" carpeted decking directly over the original deck and screwed down. I'll have to build up 2x4 framing and 2x6 framing directly under the mount and then screw that down in place
There is a 3/4" plywood backing under the middle section of my aluminum deck I found out when I drilled the hole for the pedestal mount, so that's good.


----------



## Jay415 (Feb 28, 2012)

Step up deck would prob be your best option. 4" is a lot to build up for a narrow mount. The step up deck will prob be much sturdier. I'm sure you'll come up with a well thought out solution.


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Feb 29, 2012)

KevinWI said:


> lol



No, wasn't trying to duck out  

Until you figure out the best angles and keeping the motor perpendicular to the water, it is hard to say which will be the best solution, a raised bracket or step-up deck. I futzed around with mine quite awhile before deciding and drilling the first hole, and mine was a simpler set-up. I also had an auto-cad mounting template from MG and glad I didn't do a thing before the motor arrived.


----------



## atuck593 (Feb 29, 2012)

Yeah... I am sure it is tough. You almost drive yourself crazy wondering what you are going to do or how you are going to set it up. But the hardest thing is waiting for it to finally come in the mail to so you can have a clear idea... and possibly even test it out on the water when you are done.


----------

